# Horse Halloween costume suggestions



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We did Miss Piggy (my daughter complete with frilly pink dress and purple hat) and Fozzy Bear (Chesnut clyde cross, complete with red scarf and stick on nose....) one year and it was fun! She sat sort of "side saddle".


----------



## Soberanaforever (Jul 17, 2011)

Miss piggy! I really like that! Did you put anything on the horse she was riding?  thank you for the ideas!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a red scarf and stick on foam nose as I recall. You could probably do slip on rounded fur ears....just make a fur pouch type thing and put it over the horses ears, providing the horse is a patient one like ours
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soberanaforever (Jul 17, 2011)

That is so creative! Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have a "horse costume" idea, but I have an idea that *Uses* my horse. (the Canadians here will think I'm crazy, but) I've always wanted to dress as a Mountie! =)



*ETA*

However...
Stealing someone else's idea: They were dressed as "Rocky and Bullwinkle." Put 'moose antlers' on the horse and a big fluffy tail on themselves.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

When I was a teenager, I rode my black mare through town on Halloween dressed as the headless horseman. It was a blast scaring all the little kids! :twisted:


----------



## Soberanaforever (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you everybody! They are all super creative!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

What color is your horse? It may give me some ideas.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Last year I took my one mare out dressed as an Indian war pony (because she's a pinto). 

This year I want to do something with the pair of them. Maybe a cowboy and a pack horse? I'm not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I use to have a super light cremello mare, and I made wings and a halo, put them on her, and the wings went out the back of the saddle. I used a piece of gold fabric to cover my saddle pad and her butt. Then I dressed in red and black, had devil tail and horns  

The next year I used red glitter paint, and painter her hooves. Used blue gingem on her over her saddle and butt. And I dressed up in overalls and a plaid shirt at the scarecrow. Then I put a small wicker basket with a stuff dog hanging from her neck. 

I'm not sure what we're gunna do this year!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyone at my barn says that if Rodeo and I were to dress up for a Halloween show that we should have a Hidalgo themed costume since everyone seems to think that Rodeo looks like Hidalgo ****


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

If you could find white tempera paint, a black horse is perfect to paint a skeleton on the horse.





















You could find people skeleton clothing to wear


----------



## Soberanaforever (Jul 17, 2011)

Calm waters: she is a gray paso fino mare


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

You could get a sheet and put grey cotton balls on it and maybe put a lighting bolt on her mane and say shes a storm cloud?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I think Sunny and I are going as hula girls.

I'm going to get a grass skirt for myself and her(although hers is actually a table "cloth" so it will fit) and I'll wear a lei on my neck and put a larger one around her neck.

All for under $20!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soberanaforever (Jul 17, 2011)

Calm waters: that is very, very created, I actually think that's what we might be doing hehe.. 

Everybody else: thank you so much!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad you liked it and please everyone post pictures of your horses and your costumes. I would love to see them and I am sure everyone else would to.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I've always wanted to gather 3 friends and go as the 4 horsemen of the apocolypse. =)


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm totally digging the sheet + cotton balls = sheep! HA...I may do this for my paint!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Idle that would work great to. LOL


----------



## hennisntacanibal (Oct 5, 2011)

I know this is an older post but I had to put in my suggestion. Two years ago I won a costume class as a zombie. It was pretty simple to make. I just took a white sheet, ripped at it, stained it with black and red makeup in places, tied a few pieces of fabric to the reins, and did the same thing to a t-shirt for myself. For the makeup I used baby powder and put red glitter powder in splotches on my horse. Here are two photos from that day: the first of me and the horse, the second of me going zombie on the trophy I won. :lol:


----------

